# Best sites to sign people up to spam and cold calls etc



## Haunted_Sausage

As above really, want to cram someone's letterbox and inbox full of spam and useless crap, cold calls etc

any suggestions (apart from growing up)?


----------



## Toranator

Haha in for this. I remember my mate was selling his civic type r so i put a gumtree advert on with his car pics he had on fb. And knocked a grand off his asking price, needless to say he was getting pissed off with all the calls. Pretty funny.


----------



## ellisrimmer

there is a website you can put someones email on


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

I'm thinking, catalogues, making applications for pay day loans, travel and holiday deals and no win no fee things so far....


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Webuyanycar


----------



## ellisrimmer

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I'm thinking, catalogues, making applications for pay day loans, travel and holiday deals and no win no fee things so far....


 best one i've ever ever seen was when a country singer called 'Garth Brooks' announced a gig at Croke Park, in Ireland...this guy is huge in the world of country music, and Ireland loves country music. So tickets were red hot, we were posting peoples number on gumtree, and saying there were tickets available. This was literally none stop calls all day, from Irish people at that. So bad they had to turn the phone off. So if theres anything big and sold out, number on gumtree. Also you can use this tactic to advertise a free horse in an area with lots of gypsies. Gypsies get pissed off when you tell them you don't really have a horse. In fact just spam their number all over gumtree, with fantastic deals, I imagine mobile phone cases and vapes are pretty hot right now.


----------



## Toranator

ellisrimmer said:


> best one i've ever ever seen was when a country singer called 'Garth Brooks' announced a gig at Croke Park, in Ireland...this guy is huge in the world of country music, and Ireland loves country music. So tickets were red hot, we were posting peoples number on gumtree, and saying there were tickets available. This was literally none stop calls all day, from Irish people at that. So bad they had to turn the phone off. So if theres anything big and sold out, number on gumtree. Also you can use this tactic to advertise a free horse in an area with lots of gypsies. Gypsies get pissed off when you tell them you don't really have a horse. In fact just spam their number all over gumtree, with fantastic deals, I imagine mobile phone cases and vapes are pretty hot right now.


 Isnt justin bieber touring aroind UK at moment......


----------



## DappaDonDave

http://www.mailbait.info/

Used it a while ago for someone, it's works because they moaned about getting spam.

Only problem is you've got to keep it running or it doesn't work. Couple of hours should be enough though.


----------



## Wheyman

you can sign up for a stanner stair lift salesman to go round there house


----------



## Grunz

Toranator said:


> Haha in for this. I remember my mate was selling his civic type r so i put a gumtree advert on with his car pics he had on fb. And knocked a grand off his asking price, needless to say he was getting pissed off with all the calls. Pretty funny.


 This^^^^

did it to one of the lads once, put an advert on gumtree selling an iPhone for really cheap


----------



## richardrahl

Done the fake ad thing online - and years ago in the paper - loads of times. My mates and I used to do it to eachother. A good one for now would be something like -

XBox One, 2 controllers, Kinect, Forza Horizon 3, Fifa 17, Doom, Minecraft and Fallout 4. Boxed as new, as hardly used. Move abroad forces quick sale. £125 ovno.

The calls will fu**ing fly in with Christmas 11 weeks or so away. :lol:


----------



## bottleneck25

I used to order a load of takeaways and taxis to this lads house across the way from me we used to sit at my windows watching and laughing we was kids at the time.


----------



## empzb

Ppi companies won't fu**ing leave me alone so they may be a good start.


----------



## bottleneck25

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I'm thinking, catalogues, making applications for pay day loans, travel and holiday deals and no win no fee things so far....


 Can I ask who you are doing this to and why ?


----------



## Haunted_Sausage

bottleneck25 said:


> Can I ask who you are doing this to and why ?


 Someone who had been a friend for pretty much all my life, we set up a business together, he got greedy and tried to cut me out of it at the last minute. Ended up that neither of us can do anything with said business now.

Im annoyed as I had put in a lot of time but I have my finger in a lot of other pies, it's not worth the going to kick him in. As I need to keep my nose clean so to speak. BUT I know he hates spam shite so I'm more than happy to just incovienience him as much as possible.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> it's not worth the going to kick him in.


 Lol @ kick him in.

Just makes me laugh when I hear someone say it.



bottleneck25 said:


> I used to order a load of takeaways and taxis to this lads house across the way from me we used to sit at my windows watching and laughing we was kids at the time.


 My brother was really naughty, the sort that rode his MX bike around back in the 80's. There were those that gave chase in their cars trying to knock him off which he didn't mind but there was one woman who didn't, she always called the cops. Each evening he'd do something to really pi55 her off but one day he had a great idea and phoned the local scrap man and told him that his car had failed it's MOT and to come and collect it, giving the car details.

Scrapman came along, knocked a few doors of which no one answered as we watched, next thing he's put the windows out with his chains and got it onto his truck n disappeared.

Few hours later the cops are at the woman's house, bit later the scrapman is back. Turned out he'd not messed about and crushed it just prior to the cops going to his yard and had to buy the woman a new car to shut her up. Few years after that the scrapman got my brother n gave him a good hiding. :lol: :lol:

My brother is middle management for a large company these days and every now and again we have a laugh about the 'old days'.


----------



## bottleneck25

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Someone who had been a friend for pretty much all my life, we set up a business together, he got greedy and tried to cut me out of it at the last minute. Ended up that neither of us can do anything with said business now.
> 
> Im annoyed as I had put in a lot of time but I have my finger in a lot of other pies, it's not worth the going to kick him in. As I need to keep my nose clean so to speak. BUT I know he hates spam shite so I'm more than happy to just incovienience him as much as possible.


 I see could you not hack into his pc and delete all his stuff or just plant a nice virus on it .another good 1 is to cut off his Internet. Plant some drugs in his car and call the police


----------



## Ares

Could always use Plenty of Fish or something similar, depends what sort of calls you want them to receive :lol:


----------

